# Anybody need crew this weekend?



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Anybody looking for crew this weekend offshore? Looks a little choppy saturday, but really nice on sunday! I have a lot of offshore experience, and am willing to split expenses and have all my own gear. Clean the boat and fish, whatever is needed! Overnight, or just a day trip.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Alex?


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


----------

